# Booby Trap headed out in the morning with Fish Tails, Wompam and Angler Joe



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope the weather holds we are headed out in the morning with Josh, Richie and Joey .... Hope the bite is on. Moon and weather look pretty promising for the next few days..... Good luck and great fishing to everyone getting to try out this weather window...It's Time to Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Good luck guys!! FISH ON!!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Good Luck and Tight Lines*

Looking forward to the daily trip reports!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Be safe guys. I hope you run out of flags!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds like it's gonna be a swordfish massacre, break some records brother.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buzzard bill said:


> Looking forward to the daily trip reports!


Who wants the reports I'll leave josh in charge .... We should be out 4 days.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Go get em. We are all expecting nothing less than an epic trip from the Booby Trap crew.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Leave some for us!!! I'll see y'all out there in a couple days, if y'all don't catch them all first!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I am almost there it was pretty much impossible to sleep last night :/ I guess we will see how the texting goes! Now it is time to GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Good luck guys! Can't wait to read the reports.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

It's TIME FOR TIGHTNESS SUCKAS!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

now that's the proper view from the office! Good luck and stay safe guys.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Good Luck Guys!

while im sitting here in my office...


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

No doubt, that's a room w/ a view. And it's only gonna get mo' betta'


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

FISH TAILS said:


> I am almost there it was pretty much impossible to sleep last night :/ I guess we will see how the texting goes! Now it is time to GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!


 You can sleep when you get back! Hope you ate your Wheaties! :biggrin:


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice good luck!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Have fun fellas


----------



## satchel (Nov 16, 2010)

4 days????? Oh well I guess all the swords in the NW gulf will have sore mouths for a few weeks after this trip. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Who wants the reports I'll leave josh in charge .... We should be out 4 days.. Capt. Ahab


I love the play by play reports!!!
Keep them coming.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just got a text from Brett, Josh it TIGHT on the first drop


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

AWWREADDYYY!!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

They just got Josh's monster 30 pounder to the boat, released the fish and dropping again.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Good Luck, it was a great morning to be headed out!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Keep them coming... love it. :brew2:


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Didn't take long! Sounds like fun!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Joey, good luck to you guys, keep us posted!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Yup not long at all!! Hope they hook nothing but the big ones!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

The boys have been looking for new bottom and Joey is TIGHT !!!!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Joeys fish was 180 released and dropping again


----------



## Waterpruff (Jun 23, 2012)

man......I'm taken off tomorrow gulf is calling
Tight Lines


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Good on them!!! FISH ON!!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Tuned in from DFW on this thread.Thanks for the "live" post Ahab!


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Updates....


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just got a text from Brett, Joey is TIGHT


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

awesome..


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Tuned in from Costa Rica! Man these guys are killing it!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just released a 100 pounder and Joey is TIGHT again !!!!!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds like a good start!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Joey just released a 225 pounder and they are dropping again


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

WOW! I would be calling uncle already  

That's a 100, and a 225 within 1.5 hours. His arms have to be feeling the burn!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

are they mad at Joey?????lol...............


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

The guys have been whacking the tile fish and now are back to swording


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

If you can, txt them and see if they noticed me flying around them an hour or so ago.......

Haha!!!!!!! Ultimate where's Waldo! I found Booby Trap in the G.O.M.

Whatr the odds?!?
View attachment 530833
View attachment 530834
View attachment 530835


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Those are some sweet pics Clay! I bet not many people get an aerial shot of their boat!


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

It was totally a chance run in. I was headed from Nansen to a platform in high island and saw a big express. Thought to myself "wouldn't that be funny if it was the Booby Trap" 

Circled around behind it and got lower. Sure enough.... There she was. Circled a few times and had a passenger snap a few shots. Unfortunately they are iPhone pics. A lil blurry.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

So how bout them coordinates clay? haha j/k those are sweet pics!


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

11 miles SSE of the Freeport jetties


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

That is funny stuff!! Way to go in the GOM!!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

It's a shame they have such terrible conditions. Thanks Heli!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Now that's badass! What are the freakin chances! I bet Brett will be wanting those photos! Sweet photos! Not too many people can say they had a photo shoot of their boat out on open water like that!

S4L


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Clay,

Bret said that's cool about the photos, they are on the swords again just pulled one up and dropping again.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Joey is tight again, they had to keep this fish because it swallowed the hook. I asked Brett is anyone else on the rod ? Brett said Joey is really fast lol.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Great pics Clay!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

The boys have been tight all morning released 2 swords already and dropping down for more.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

John is fishing next to the BT and he is tight on his first Daytimer on his own boat and Joey is TIGHT on a good sword on the BT.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just put one in the 150 pounder


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

2 starburst and a beating heart was just eaten, and now Josh is Tight !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Josh just put a 250 plus in the boat, Wompam is in the chair now.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just released Wompam's 125 pounder


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Joey was tight got it to the boat and that makes it swordfish# 11


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

They are killin em! So is this Wompam's first time on the rod?? Joey has to have rubber arms by now


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

jgale said:


> They are killin em! So is this Wompam's first time on the rod?? Joey has to have rubber arms by now


I may be missing some text from Brett but from the sounds of it Joeys is beating everyone else to the rod LOL.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

nelson6500 said:


> I may be missing some text from Brett but from the sounds of it Joeys is beating everyone else to the rod LOL.


LMAO couple more 200+ and that may slow him down!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Catch em up guys!!! FISH ON!! 

Thanks for the updated reports!! FISH ON!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

The boys just released sword # 14 150 pounder


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

The Booby Trap just docked


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got in a couple of minutes ago ... Ended up with 15 swords ... Got some great pics and video... Can't wait to post them up! These guys are great ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice job fellas. You did good


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome can't wait to see pics and video...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Way to go guys!!! FISH ON!!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I am REALLY surprised some TV person hasn't picked up on this.Remember "Off Shore Adventures"? I realize the edit would be tedious work, but still..................


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the video!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

What an Awesome Trip! :cheers: Thanks Booby Trap Crew for havin us again we had a blast. Enjoyed fishing with you Fish Tails, and Wompam. Cant wait to see the video of Wompams crazy ***** eating a beating Swordfish Heart! :biggrin: LOL. That was a Classic move there good buddy. This video should be good! Thanks Again BTC! And remember................. Get Tight Sucka!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

thats great for a four day trip 
Congrats to all the crew
Gotem again!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*All I can say is WOW!!!*

That was an awesome trip! The Boobytrap and Crew are top notch. Brett I cannot thank you enough for the chance to fish with you and the crew. Capt. Jeff has that machine well oiled and spotless. The new mate Troy is going to workout I think. It was a lot of fun fishing with Wompam and Angler Joe.:smile: I am so looking forward to the pics and video. Wompam you are a true Animal my Brotha!! Looking forward to many more years of friendships from the people that have been involved with all of this!!

Josh


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

heli.clay said:


> If you can, txt them and see if they noticed me flying around them an hour or so ago.......
> 
> Haha!!!!!!! Ultimate where's Waldo! I found Booby Trap in the G.O.M.
> 
> ...


That is really cool! Nice work! Live updates and now pictures to go with it! Looks like they weren't wasting any time wherever they were going.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

DANG!:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Thanks a million my brother !!! The pics are really cool... The funny thing is I was rolling on and I heard Josh yell "Hey there is Heli Clay" He even knew it was you from a half a mile away LOL.. Thanks again bro ! Capt. Ahab* 
*heli.clay*









If you can, txt them and see if they noticed me flying around them an hour or so ago.......

Haha!!!!!!! Ultimate where's Waldo! I found Booby Trap in the G.O.M.

Whatr the odds?!?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We had a great trip.. We ended up catching 15 swords this trip releasing all but the 4 that were hooked deep.. No really big ones this run but a couple nice ones in the 250 range.. The best one was 83" FL Josh caught. We had a nice mess of Tiles and a bunch of BF tuna.. Here are a couple of pics from the trip I have alot from this run ... Ill post some more later... Thanks Everyone for the kind replies... This was fun again and thanks Mat for posting up the reports... FishTails, Wompam and Angler Joe are first class and what a great bunch of fisherman! Josh-FishTails man you are an animal on the reel bro and welcome anytime!!! Jeff and I have been lucky to meet such great guys here on 2cool and have def made some great new fishing buddies and friends . Troy our new mate is doing a great job and we are once again glad to have you part of the crew bro !!! Anyway here are a few pics Ill get alot more up soon and can't wait to get this video up  .. Thanks again Capt. Ahab


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome photos especially the 2nd pix of the whole sword flying out of the water. Congrats!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Bro! Catching live bait for Broadbills can also be a blast.. Here are a couple of pics of Wampum and our new mate Troy catching sword baits last night ..Easy to target, make great sword baits and fun to catch..







. Capt. Ahab


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> *Thanks a million my brother !!! The pics are really cool... The funny thing is I was rolling on and I heard Josh yell "Hey there is Heli Clay" He even knew it was you from a half a mile away LOL.. Thanks again bro ! Capt. Ahab*
> *heli.clay*
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime. I am constantly looking for boats while i'm out flying. I wish I would have had a better camera or gotten a bit lower.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks like another great trip! The pic of the sword soaring out of the water is awesome!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome pics! Can't wait for the video!


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome trip report and play-by-play updates.

Love the aerial pics - - jumping swords and Heli Clay's view too. 

LOL on the bait pics, that squid is about the size of one that woke me up from a beanbag nap one night at Boomvang...when it jumped into the boat and landed right on my face!


----------



## HillCountry (Jan 28, 2007)

*Starburst*

I gotta ask I have seen the video, the vomit and heard about the imfamous starburst. What is it?


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

The starburst is the inner part or the eyeball of the swordfish! All I can say is I have never eaten anything else even close to it

Unfortunately going to work
Josh


I feel the sickness coming on!

Thanks again Brett.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome pics, your pics always look professional. What's the name of that bait y'all were catching?


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*EPIC*

BOOBYTRAP team has officially ruined WOMPAM:work:.........I've never had as much fun & learned as much as AHAB & Capt. SOCKS have shown me.....angler joe & fishtails I'll fish with u cats anytime.......Troy, we gotta get u a nickname bro, your one of the hardest working, ambitious young men I've met, keep up the good worK & get u a knife belt of your own:rotfl:......Awesome trip, tough bite, once again BOOBYTRAP team made it happen, I can't wait to share the water with u men again......STAY TIGHT SUCKA'S


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Geez! The pic of the sword flying through the air is killer!!! Another great trip. Way to go everyone!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Mike Trautwein said:


> Awesome pics, your pics always look professional. What's the name of that bait y'all were catching?


I think three of on the left are Tinker Mackeral...the one on the right might not be.

OMT-BT you guys are some kind of "on your game!" Congrats!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

heli.clay said:


> It was totally a chance run in. I was headed from Nansen to a platform in high island and saw a big express. Thought to myself "wouldn't that be funny if it was the Booby Trap"
> 
> Circled around behind it and got lower. Sure enough.... There she was. Circled a few times and had a passenger snap a few shots. Unfortunately they are iPhone pics. A lil blurry.


Good 2 c u out there bro, sick ride u where n, we knew it was u, I think the 2cool brotha's should pitch n & get u a camera:wink: keep up the cool pics SUCKA


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mike Trautwein said:


> Awesome pics, your pics always look professional. What's the name of that bait y'all were catching?


Those are all tinkers... They are good bait for about everything out there ... Thanks my brother I think the good photo shots are a lot of fun to try and get I'll post some more up today... Capt. Ahab


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Wompam said:


> Good 2 c u out there bro, sick ride u where n, we knew it was u, I think the 2cool brotha's should pitch n & get u a camera:wink: keep up the cool pics SUCKA


Sounds good. I'll pump 2cool full off offshore pics. Haha. Id have traded y'all rides in a heart beat.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

It looks like you guys had a GREAT trip. The pictures look absolutely amazing. I sure you guys had a fun with a great group of fishermen.


Tom


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Those pics are unreal. How high out of the water was that sword? From the looks and sound of things, it was another trip for the books!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Another amazing trip! Hard to believe that a 15 sword trip is just about the norm for you guys.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

epic as always, congrats to all and unreal pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats to the best in Texas!:texasflag
Pretty work Wompam & Joe

DL :bluefish:


----------



## moodymarlin (Apr 16, 2012)

It is all numbers in the end... what else can I say 15/20 amazing!

Great pictures....


----------



## J B (Oct 17, 2006)

Great Pictures!!! & Great Trip!!! Congrats to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Loading some more pics .. Here are a few.. Ill get some more up... Thanks for all the replies again and all the kind words !!! 2cool has been a blast giving us the opportunity to share our pics and trips with everyone meeting some really great people !!! PS working on video too.. The last pics for my buddy Nick Get Tight Sucka !!! :walkingsm ..... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> Loading some more pics .. Here are a few.. Ill get some more up... Thanks for all the replies again and all the kind words !!! 2cool has been a blast giving us the opportunity to share our pics and trips with everyone meeting some really great people !!! PS working on video too.. The last pics for my buddy Nick Get Tight Sucka !!! :walkingsm ..... Capt. Ahab


GET TIGHT SUCKA:mpd:


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on another wonderful trip. The picture of the sword all the way out of the water is just 2cool and so are all the other pics. Can't wait for the video.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome pics guys


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Outstanding pics again. Looks like y'all had a great time. Thanks for the thread updates nelson, I enjoyed reading them while I was sitting in my windowless office over the weekend. At least I couldn't see how nice the weather was. Keep up the good work, Matt.


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow... Congrats on another outstanding trip.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

nice trip dudes!! Done for the year or you guys got a few more left? what is the yearly total? Cap Shane didnt make this trip?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

gonefishing2 said:


> nice trip dudes!! Done for the year or you guys got a few more left? what is the yearly total? Cap Shane didnt make this trip?


Thanks bro !!! Just watching the weather for the next run... We have a new deck hand Troy... Shayne is no longer the mate on the Booby Trap.. .. Troy is rigging now for his 3rd trip with us and seems to be a jam up young man and really into his new job ... Troy is a fishing machine and we are proud to have him as part of the crew !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Love the BnM shirt Sucka!!!!

DL


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

This one for you Brett, DL tight.. on the Bn'M sucka!!!!!!

DL :dance:


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Troy did a great job on our trip a very hard worker and looks to be a fast learner!! Capt. Jeff will have him up to speed in no time he is eager to learn. Capt Jeff "Socks" Wilson is one hell of a Captain too Brett definitely has a great crew I had a blast and hope you guys get a window soon to GET TIGHT SUCkAS!!!

AHAB where is the video I want to see the starburst part I know our faces will say it all


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thats awesome for my boy Troy!!! Known that guy for a long time and been surfing and fishing w/ him for years. Stoked for him to keep moving up on the boats and especially get on a red hot one at that. Keep it up, sounds like your doing just fine :cheers:
-Ryan


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks bro !!! Just watching the weather for the next run... We have a new deck hand Troy... _*Shayne is no longer the mate on the Booby Trap*_.. .. Troy is rigging now for his 3rd trip with us and seems to be a jam up young man and really into his new job ... Troy is a fishing machine and we are proud to have him as part of the crew !!! Capt. Ahab


Nice trip again! What happened to Shayne, I'm sure y'all miss him on the boat already. 
Good luck Troy!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt. Shayne was and still is an awesome guy. Very good dude for sure. I'm sure the B.T crew miss him, and I know he's headed for bigger and better things. Good luck to ya Capt.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I wish Shayne the best of luck with his new family and future im sure he will be Do well in what is offered to him..he is a hard working guy...Troy seems to have filled the gap already and seems like a fine young man with great fishing skills . He was very excited about the job and we are excited to have him as part of the Booby Trap Fishing Team!!! I'm working on the video now from this trip but can't get this sucker to finish loading should have it up soon... I hope ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Troy seems like a great, hard working guy and he has the passion for fishing!... and he realizes that he can't screw up his chance on the best boat around! He should do great!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Brett, sorry I put that picture of me on the BnM and derailed your post here sir. My bad Sucka!!! Sorry....2 Coolers

DL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Disco Lady said:


> Brett, sorry I put that picture of me on the BnM and derailed your post here sir. My bad Sucka!!! Sorry....2 Coolers
> 
> DL


Love that pic bro !!! Been talking to Nick just about every day ... We have been swapping pics of the swords we have been catching for the last couple of months.. I'm glad they finally showed up over there and some good ones at that... He is planning on making a trip over here to fish with us maybe you can make the trip too.. Great people right there!!! Daytime Swordfishing legends!! I see you made another magazine Sept/Oct Big Game Fishing Mag. Very cool bro we did a Swordfishing article in that same Mag about 10 or 15 years ago... Thats a nice sword in the pic of you in the " Blue Boat" ... The January issue of Sportfishing will make you 3 magazines for the season  pretty cool my brother!!! Did you give Capt. Nick the MJ voodoo stick in the pic? Capt. Ahab


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Ahab, It's been a real pleasure fishing with y'all. I would also like to thank the Blue Boat" Capt. Ken, and my boy "Cigar Don" lots of swords caught with those boys and my NICKLE !! Too. Yes sir I gave Nick, that Voodoo!! Stick it was my last one? Also very happy to be aboard the BNM with him and his mate Matt. Thanks for the kind words my friend DL loves the Booby Trap! Sucka!!!:texasflag

DL :doowapsta


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Video please fine gentleman*

Patiently waiting, lol


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Wompam said:


> Patiently waiting, lol


To load again now... Shaved it up a lot hope it works !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*TROY*



broadonrod said:


> thanks bro !!! Just watching the weather for the next run... We have a new deck hand troy... Shayne is no longer the mate on the booby trap.. .. Troy is rigging now for his 3rd trip with us and seems to be a jam up young man and really into his new job ... Troy is a fishing machine and we are proud to have him as part of the crew !!! Capt. Ahab


x2, tough kid


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I hope it works I am ready to see the Starburst part


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FISH TAILS said:


> I hope it works I am ready to see the Starburst part


It's on there and it ain't pretty ! Trying go get this thing to load ... hwell:


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Patiently waiting...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FISH TAILS said:


> I hope it works I am ready to see the Starburst part


Think I got it . Had to cut video from 13 minutes to 6 1/2 minutes:/... Hope to have it up in a few minutes... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Well this is the best I could do ... Had to cut 7 minutes off the video and lower res. to get it loaded to be Iphone friendly ... But here is a video of some of our last trip... This makes 163 broadbills and 170 billfish total counting blues , whites and sails in our last 14 trips... Joey, Josh and Richie are some great guys and we had a blast fishing with all of them... Parts of this video is not for everyone so keep a bucket near by LOL... Welcome to the Booby Trap ... Capt. Ahab www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

yep that was pretty awesome


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice!! :cheers: Wompam is an Animal!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome video Brett,

Wompam your a a beast brother :brew:.

Joey What happened Bro :tongue:? lol

Josh did not even blink and eye, swallowed it whole .


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Awsome*

Wampum you Crazy Fear Factor Candidate. You Are a BEAST and Fear is NOT a Factor with you. What Tha HayYell?????


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Boobytrapfishingteam*

:brew2:AWESOME TRIP BROTHA'S.....GET TIGHT SUCKA'S:brew2:


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Great video Bret! Music was very fitting!

Congrats again on another once in a life time trip!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

It's not a video unless it has a COWBELL in it.. that was some incredible editing.

Wompam all I have to say is you my man are nothing short of inspirational brahhhhhhhhhhh.

Much props to all of you and Capt Ahab.

Late~


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

You all never fail to deliver! Great video footage, and love the heart/starburst part. Brett, was this part after a few days and they were delirious from lack of sleep and cranking for hours on end? :slimer:

Wompam.... what can I say bro? I see why they call you animal, beast, and all of the above


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Great video. Very classy.....in my world!  Those are my kinda folks!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Way cool guys!! FISH ON!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Fabulous Video of a Great Trip!!*

The video turned out great sucks you had to edit down so much to get it to load but you got the best part Wompam you are a true Beast my Brotha Those starburst are definately strange things to eat. I had a great time fishing with you fellas I will share the water with any of you anytime!!!! Joey you may not of got it down all the way but that arm did not fail us and that is all that matters!!! Brett thanks again to you and your crew I had a blast and learned even more! Big Pappa I am with ya Wompam might give Jeff Rogan a running for his money.
GET TIGHT SUCKS!!! I am looking forward to your next trip out hope to see you get to 200 this season if the weather will cooperate.

Josh


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thats quality stuff. The ole heart nibble is some serious dedication!! Mucho props fellas, always look forward to these pics/vids of the trips


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

good job on the fish flick Cappy.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice video bro.. That Wompam fella looks pretty Throw'd Off, sure would hate to be on his bad side


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Almost forgot*

That Dance...That Dance... Wompum, Were you doin an Inpersonation of M.J. on the 80-Wides? I didn't here you Chanting like MJ would...GET TIGHT SUCKA...GET TIGHT SUCKA... GET TIGHT SUCKA... GET TIGHT SUCKA.. TIGHT TIGHT TIGHT TIGHTTIGHTTIGHTTIGHTTIGHTTIGHT.
L.M.F.A.O.
You my freind... Crack my Azzzz UP.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

BIG PAPPA you need to spend a few days afloat with the man it was a whole lot fun!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea they talked me into putting another one of those eyeballs in my mouth...........Its all I could do to keep from barfing my guts up! lol

That $h!t grosses me out!!!!!!! Yuk!

Richie likes them though, he gets to eat them all from now on!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Did I miss something? Cuz I don't see this video. Had me waiti all day and I STILL can't see it!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> Did I miss something? Cuz I don't see this video. Had me waiti all day and I STILL can't see it!


*See if this works...* Thanks everyone for all the cool replies!!! Richie is def a great guy and up for about anything we throw at him out there... Josh and Joey are some great anglers as well... We fished all IGFA tackle this trip and these guys were just waiting on that world record bite !!! We were planning on running out Friday but looks like that is out ... Looking like Wed. could be nice... Hope it lays back out soon after this front and everyone gets another shot or 2 at the dep water before winter weather nails us ! Time "Get Tight Suckas" Capt. Ahab


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

CONO!!! Wompam, Your and animal !!! Great video guys. Glad Troy, likes the disco ball.
Love the Starburst shot of Joe, tasty Uh' Cono!!!:rotfl:


DL


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

MJ & I R BROADBILL BROTHA'S, I LEARNED MY DANCE MOVES FROM HIM.......
I STILL CANT HOLD AN 80 QUITE LIKE HE CAN:rotfl:

AWESOME TRIP THAT I AM THANKFUL TO B A PART OF, SORRY YALL HAD TO C WOMPAM N THE RAW:ac550:-:/

IM ALWAYS READY TO SHARE THE WATER WITH THE BOOBYTRAP CREW, THANKS BRETT, JEFF & THE REST OF THE BOYS, STAY TIGHT SUCKA'S


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome video guys!!! Brett I know yall said yall had a new HD camera. When you save it are you saving it as an HD file, 720 or 1080? If you do then it will upload to Youtube in HD. Still great, but your videos need to be HD. Yall have some remarkable trips


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats on the trip and great video!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice video boys!


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

Great video


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

funny video ....those move might entice the BITE lol . very nice


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Awesome as always..

 Yall Continue trip after trip to kick butt and take names in the deep water fish'n world. 

 Here's a Starburst Smiley for yall 









 

Once again

*Yall Dunn GoouD!!*








​


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> Awesome video guys!!! Brett I know yall said yall had a new HD camera. When you save it are you saving it as an HD file, 720 or 1080? If you do then it will upload to Youtube in HD. Still great, but your videos need to be HD. Yall have some remarkable trips


 Thanks bro... I loaded another video today HD it looks better but cant watch it on Iphone I will post it up...* I also have another video of some of the equiptment we are using handcranking swords and some jumping sword video on it too... I think I will post it up also if anyone wants to see some of the stuff we are using.. *Thanks everyone for all the kind words and replies once again.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Heck yeah Id like to see what yall are doing. Dont know if Ill ever make it out there for Swording for a few days. My body is good for a day trip if that these days. So Id at least like to see how its done


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> thanks bro... I loaded another video today hd it looks better but cant watch it on iphone i will post it up...* i also have another video of some of the equiptment we are using handcranking swords and some jumping sword video on it too... I think i will post it up also if anyone wants to see some of the stuff we are using.. *thanks everyone for all the kind words and replies once again.... Capt. Ahab


gettightsucka


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Get tight!!!

The whole time I was at boot camp I was always wondering "I wonder if the Booby Trap has busted a nickel yet?" Y'all will soon:fish::fish:

Great pics and good fishing as always, gentlemen!


----------

